# Top 10



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

If you had to name your top 10 places to visit
In France what would they be ? Small villages, towns etc
can be included.
Thanks

DJM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi All
> 
> If you had to name your top 10 places to visit
> In France what would they be ? Small villages, towns etc
> ...


Im sure this has been done before but in no particular order

Anywhere in the French Alps 
Annecy
Most of Provence
Verdon Gorges and Lac St Croix
Ardeche
Lac Laouzas (Southern Tarn Region) In September
St Rome de Tarn
Most of Aveyron
Most of the Dordogne
Brittany
Cirque de Gavarnie (Pyrenees)
Normandy

Bugger thats 12. I could go on.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Cap Breton aire

St Gengoux le National aire & village

Cathedral d' Images, near Les Beaux de Provence

Narbonne & Narbonne Plage

Vence

Biarritz

Oradore sur Glane

Bayeaux

And anywhere else in France where they make pain aux chocolat and baguettes!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks so far these are really a big help. But just regions dont actually pinpoint a good area. Towns and villages are what we are really aiming at. Then I will plot a course we will follow and any towns or villages on or near to that route we will visit.

Keep em coming folks  
Cheers

DJM


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Lake Naussac - Nr Puy
Lancieux beach - Nth Brittany
Saumur - On the Loire


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Annsman said:


> Cap Breton aire
> 
> St Gengoux le National aire & village
> 
> ...


Hi Annsman

Oradore: is it sur Glane or sur Vayres ?

cheers

DJM


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Oradour sur Glane is a visit and go venue, definitely worth a visit but a sad place, I'm sure you know but just in case you don't it's the village that was destroyed by the Nazis in WW2 in an act of revenge.

You've not really said what you are looking for, are you a camp site, aire or wild / free person and are you looking for a couple of day stop and explore or a shorter / longer stay


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi John

Anywhere really. We have the France Passion book too so we can stay anywhere - probably not wild camping though. The odd day or 2 or 3 we are touring France until at least September.

Now you mention it, I do remember the French village. It is a place I would like to visit as we should never forget what happened should we.
cheers

Dave


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Just to get you started then, not too far over the Spanish border head for Leucate there is a nice reasonably priced municipal at Le Plage and several aires (all commune run) that are excellent. After that head to Homps it's on the Canal du Midi and there is an unofficial aire which is free very picturesque, or maybe Lac de Salagou there is a camp site an aire and plenty of opportunity for free camping.

You are right we should never forget, if you visit Oradur you'll see why.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Please don't miss out France's north-eastern corner Alsace.

Some beautiful villages.
The architecture is different with lovely floral decoration.
Also the food is different and very nice.

So easy to cross the Rhine into Germany and travel north (or south) crossing back into France at a different point.

Drop down into the Doubs and Jura from there, areas not as frequently visited by the British. Very nice countryside.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Would return to any of the following aires-

Le Touquet
Le Crotoy
St Valery en Caux
Honfleur
Dinan
Quiberon
Planeuf val Andre
Port Louis
Villandry
Biarritz



Roughly in order going west and south but as others have said "anywhere in France".


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I must say, some of the places mentioned in the above posts are not anywhere near the top of my list, and some would be near to the bottom :lol: That is why I am keeping quiet about my top 10 :wink: :lol: 
All, I can say, is get off the main routes and you will find nicer places


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Dinan & nearby Lehon in Brittany

Saumur

Verteuil sur Charente

La Rochelle

Domme, Beynac, Sarlat etc. in the Dordogne

Annecy

Castellane

Uzerche

Mirabel des Baronnies

Cavalaire on the south coast.

Happy travelling - Cazzie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> All, I can say, is get off the main routes and you will find nicer places


I know where they are... 8)

Calay
Reams
Lion
Cans
Marsales
Ruin
Condom 
Carcasson
Bugis Street
Clement Freud


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pusser said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > All, I can say, is get off the main routes and you will find nicer places
> ...


You spelt one of the places correctly :lol:

http://www.francethisway.com/places/condom.php


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Amboise, particularly on the weekend of the brass band festival.

Sancerre - Campsite at St Satur, brilliant wine, good walks and cycle ways.

Gorges du tarn - beautifull area.

Abbeville - good stop off point (for us) with lovely walks close to site.

These are some of our favourites but we are a lot less travelled than some on here.

Steve.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

lent is over 

So I am allowed wine   

So

Annecy , there is an aire, only allowed one night

But off season go with the flow, the French organised us, hemmed us in (willingly) and we stayed for three

a Bit further down there is a beautiful private ?aire/ campsite

Walking distance but a beautiful bike ride to a beautiful town

more will need to wait till I'm sober

Albert says I never am but he is biased  

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The problem with being specific is A. I can never remember the names of places and B. What I find magical others may not which is why most of mine are general areas apart from obvious ones like Annecy.

I also prefer to get off the beaten track. Park somewhere up a mountain or something. 

After a while the big name places like Roccamador (Surprised it hasnt been mentioned) and Sarlat, Mont St Michel get a bit touristy. Some of the best places we have found have been hidden away litte French villages and towns with empty Aires and less crowds. Dont ask me to name them though.

Best markets we came across were Cahors, Sarlat and Gordes. all lovely places as well.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've just spent the last week checking through all our trip logs to see which areas we've missed and places we must put on our "to see" list (although I'm sure we'll get diverted). It's amazing how many memories of different places I've recalled.

Some of our favourites 

Many of the Plus Beaux villages including
Noyers s Serein
Collonges la Rouge
Baume les Messieurs
also
Cirque de Navacelles
Cirque de Consolation
Cirque de Sixt Feu a Cheval
Simiane la Rotonde and Sault
Aups and Gorges du Verdon
Gavarnie

Just study the Michelin road atlas for the Green Guides two and three star "worth a detour" places 

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

why not include the links to the aires / campsites mentioned in your posts to the entry in the campsite database 

Would make it easier to plan a route then and add them to favourites


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Towns and villages are what we are really aiming at.


OK, then:

One of my top favourites is *Flavigny-sur-Ozerain* in the Bourgogne region: Very pretty medieval town on a hilltop, and you are invited to spend the night on the visitor car park, a former orchard. BTW, if you have seen the movie "Chocolat" with Johnny Depp and Juliette Binoche, most of it was shot there. Don't miss to try the local wine.

If you want it a bit bigger and more bustling, then *Dijon* is not far away: Impressive buildings, fortifications and museums. And excellent shopping opportunities.

Going east and north-east from there Besançon, Colmar, Strasbourg and Nancy are not to be missed. However these are well-known to tourists, so maybe a hint about less-known places:

*Châtillon-sur-Seine*: Pretty little town with small and narrow alleys. And don't miss the Trésor de Vix when you are there!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

